

Nifty Modals - briangonzalez
http://tympanus.net/Development/ModalWindowEffects/

======
JacksonGariety
Try the modals on this site by clicking "Sign Up," submitting without filling
in the form to see the error, and closing by clicking the X.

[http://canarykno.ws](http://canarykno.ws)

Should I open source it?

